# Black/Blue tutorial (My 1st)



## V2LUCKY (Nov 9, 2006)

I look like I'm 12. lol
























































































I actually used Razzamatazzle l/s, dunno why I thought I used Pink Freeze








Any criticism is welcomed, hope you enjoy it and find it helpful.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 9, 2006)

That's really pretty!!  HAHA I do the same with my lashes as well.  I curl before and after the mascara...shhhh!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2006)

I like this combination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to see the lookon you with greens.


----------



## Katja (Nov 9, 2006)

*It was great!  I always wonder why some girls in tuts draw MORE attention to the flaws when I never really care about them anyways.  We all have flaws, no need to point them all out.  Not everyone is judgemental. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Katja (Nov 9, 2006)

*Oh, and I like your shirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Scorpio (Nov 9, 2006)

Beautiful!
 Quote:

  I like this combination.  I would love to see the lookon you with greens.  
 
I agree with Shimmer, I bet you look stunning greens


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*It was great!  I always wonder why some girls in tuts draw MORE attention to the flaws when I never really care about them anyways.  We all have flaws, no need to point them all out.  Not everyone is judgemental. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I think it's cause one is always their own worst critic.


----------



## Katja (Nov 9, 2006)

*^^ That is true.  I will admit that I sometimes do this to myself. *


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 9, 2006)

*I think you did a lovely job - you have really gorgeous lashes!!*


----------



## Saints (Nov 9, 2006)

Great tutorial! I'm gonna try something similar, I have Azreal Blue and Steel blue


----------



## eckof (Nov 9, 2006)

Great tut! Thanks!


----------



## f1rewater (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh i love you!!! The steps are so detailed, you make it easy to understand for a makeup klutz like me.


----------



## Liyah (Nov 10, 2006)

you make it look so easy!! Im def gonna try it out! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 10, 2006)

gorgerous = )gorgerous = )gorgerous = )gorgerous = )


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 10, 2006)

I can do this great detailed =)


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2006)

Great Job!!! Do more tutorials


----------



## rchickos (Nov 10, 2006)

Very beautiful!  I'm so happy I actually have all the shades to reproduce this look, and I definitely plan on trying it soon.  Blue is my favorite color!  And I actually like how you humorously point out your flaws, because it's always nice to know that even gorgeous people (like you) have a breakout every once in a while.  Besides, you covered it well, and with gorgeous eyes like that no one will be looking at a few zits.


----------



## Simi (Nov 10, 2006)

very good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 11, 2006)

Very pretty and I just have to tell you... I put my mascara on first too


----------



## M_O_O_N (Nov 11, 2006)

very nice Tut.

u look soooo pretty


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 11, 2006)

it looks so pretty =]


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

omg! this is what i was looking for! i'm wearing an outfit that would match this eye look =]
i curl my lashes after mascara too. eh. oh well. i've no damage as of yet. lol.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Very pretty and I just have to tell you... I put my mascara on first too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Me three!

Beautiful tut!!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 23, 2007)

Awesome!  I love the pic w/the placement of all the products used.  Great job!


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2007)

Very pretty, I really like that blush on you as well.


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 24, 2007)

great tutorial!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 25, 2007)

It is a great tutorial . Thank you .


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 25, 2007)

you're very pretty and the colours look great on you!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

very pretty! thanks for the tut!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 8, 2007)

you look beautiful


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 8, 2007)

nice tut! i curl my lashes after mascara too!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice use of the blues.


----------



## sincola (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing tutorial!! You made a great job, V2LUCKY!!


----------



## exgirlfriend (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful.

Anyone ever tell you that you resemble Janice Dickenson?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 18, 2007)

I did this today. Thanks so much for a great tut!


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Nice tut*


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

lovely tut & great brows! xxx


----------



## pichima (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome tut!
you thanx a lot


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 30, 2007)

I love that! Blue looks great on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imma have to get those piggies so I can try this!


----------



## seabird (Sep 30, 2007)

aah, i love this!


----------



## obbreb (Oct 13, 2007)

Great tut! Now I want some blue pigments


----------

